# Eclipse: Projekte wieder auflisten lassen.



## Reality (14. Okt 2004)

Hi,
habe versehentlich die Auflistung meiner Projekte auf der linken Seite entfernt. Wie kriege ich sie wieder hin?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Einfach auf den Button "Ressource" klicken.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## bygones (14. Okt 2004)

Window -> open perspective - Java


----------



## Reality (14. Okt 2004)

Ne, da muss ich "Other" auswählen und dann "Ressource".
Trotzdem danke. 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (14. Okt 2004)

Jetzt habe ich trotzdem noch ein Problem. 
Jedes Mal, wenn ich ein neues Projekt erstelle, wird es wieder ausgeblendet!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## foobar (14. Okt 2004)

Geht es um den Package Explorer oder um die Ressource Perspective?


----------



## Reality (14. Okt 2004)

Ich glaube eher das Letzte.


----------

